# Black Speck in Viewfinder



## pierceography (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello all,
So during a shoot yesterday, I discovered a black speck in the viewfinder of my 5Dm3. Though it doesn't affect the image, it is rather annoying. I took a quick look at the mirror, and it does not appear to be on the mirror. If I had to take a guess, I'd say it's on the focusing screen -- reason for my guess is that the speck is always in focus.

I've read around and the general consensus is to 1) Use a rocket blower to attempt to blow the particle out, 2) Send my camera to CPS for cleaning/repair, or 3) Live with it.

I'd really like to avoid 3, since I'm rather OCD and it would frankly annoy the crap out of me. If it's 2, I can probably live with it until I need to have the camera cleaned... but I've also heard I'd likely get my camera back with even more black specks in the viewfinder.

So has anyone experienced and (more importantly) fixed this problem?

Thanks in advance for the help, everyone!


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 18, 2013)

Just use a blower to blow off the focusing screen. FF cameras tend to pickup more dust and my previous 5Dc & current MK3 have had this issue. Just a few blows of air and it's usually gone.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 18, 2013)

I had some dust sticking it on the focusing screen of my 6D and it was annoying as hell! Thankfully the screen of the 6D is removable so I was able to get it cleaned by a friend once I realized where the dust actually was


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2013)

Rocket blower will take care of it.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2013)

You say the dust is always in focus. That sounds like it's on the upper ( inside ) side of the focus screen. And the screen on a mk3 isn't user changeable. 

Sounds like an option '2' to me, but no sooner have you had it cleaned you'll probably pick up another one in time.


----------



## pierceography (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, fellas. Somehow, I've managed to survive all this time without a Rocket Blaster. Since I have noticeable dust on my sensor (even after having it cleaned a couple months ago) and now this speck on (hopefully) the focusing screen, I went ahead and ordered one today and will have it Wednesday. Thank you, Amazon Prime. 

But if the blower doesn't work, CPS it probably will be. Fortunately, I can probably deal with it for awhile until I need to send the camera to CPS.


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rocket blower will take care of it.


rocket blower is not dealing with the one on my 1dx :-(


----------

